# Suche koopgames um an einem Rechner zu zocken!



## FatDanger (22. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Also mein Kollege und Ich suchen spiele die man zusammen an einem Rechner zocken kann. So alles mögliche. Was euch so einfällt.

Mfg


----------



## lollyy (22. Juni 2011)

man kann split second zu 2. spielen...
und wenn man eine tastatur über usb und die andere an ps2, denn hat jeder seine eigene...  

Mfg


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

Fifa wäre eine Option, Dirt 2 und 3 auch.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. Juni 2011)

dungeon Siege 3 geht auch zu zweit an einem PC.

oder Pro Evo 11 und street fighter 4^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

lollyy schrieb:


> man kann split second zu 2. spielen...
> und wenn man eine tastatur über usb und die andere an ps2, denn hat jeder seine eigene...
> 
> Mfg


 Man kann auch 2 USB Tastaturen anschliessen 
Besser wären meiner Meinung nach aber 2 Gamepads.
Alle "LEGO XY" Spiele aka LEGO Star Wars kann man auch zu zweit an einem PC spielen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## debalz (22. Juni 2011)

PES - Serie


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2011)

Whacky Wheels 
Gorilla.bas 
Magic the Gathering
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Lights


----------



## FatDanger (24. Juni 2011)

Ahh vielen dank icg werd ma gucken was uns so zusagt.gibts es eig gute neuere scroll-shooter?


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Juni 2011)

Boarderlands, Dead Rising 2 und Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter ^^


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

Versuchs mal mit Left 4 Dead , da kannste was in der Config andern und mit deinem Kumpel an einem PC zocken .


----------



## Starless (24. Juni 2011)

@MasterFreak

Geht Borderlands wirklich zu Zweit an EINEM! PC? 
Dann würd ich mir das holen, das Game macht mich eh schon die ganze Zeit an


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Starless schrieb:


> @MasterFreak
> 
> Geht Borderlands wirklich zu Zweit an EINEM! PC?
> Dann würd ich mir das holen, das Game macht mich eh schon die ganze Zeit an


 Hat mich auch gewundert, ich weiß zwar nicht ob es geht, aber falls ja = Hammer!
Ich würde das Spiel auch ohne Splitscreenfunktion empfehlen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juni 2011)

Ich werfe mal eine Frage in dem Raum..hoffe der TS hat nichts dagegen.. Also wie groß sollte der Bildschirm sein um gut zu zweit auf einem PC zu zocken?


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Juni 2011)

sry man ich glaub es geht nicht aber man kanns ja aufm notebook packen und mitnehmen zur die Arbeit


----------



## Starless (25. Juni 2011)

BorderLands Split-screen Tutorial

Borderlands ich komme 

Zwar wohl nicht grad die eleganteste Lösung mit zwei Fenstern, aber sieht ganzr Ordentlich aus (auf nem 24"+ Monitor, sonst wärs mir wohl zu klein).


----------



## MasterFreak (25. Juni 2011)

na dann viel spaß !!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß !!!


 Mir ist das viel zu kompliziert 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Mir ist das viel zu kompliziert
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Mir iwie auch


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

jo LAN is viel einfacher  ^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

Old School FTW!

FutureCop LAPD 

Future Cop: LAPD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

naja die meisten sport spiele kann man an einem rechner zu zweit spielen


----------



## MfDoom (2. Juli 2011)

Was auch Spass macht sind Hot-seat Schlachten bei Heroes of Might and Magic. Bei uns wird dazu der Bildschirm so abgedeckt das nur der Spieler der dran ist was sieht, die anderen schauen solange Film. Das kann schon mal ne ganze nacht dauern bis dann total Overpowerte Zauberer in epischen Schlachten zusammentreffen


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2011)

Ist echt schlimm. Wenn man eben am PC besondere Sachen machen will, ist das zwar eine Lösung für ein problem, aber eben kompliziert. Am PC ist alles möglich aber nicht für jeden 

Deshalb schaut euch DAS MAL AN: iGUGU


----------



## Happy Chicken (12. Juli 2011)

Hey dass ist ja mal genial, da weiß ich schon auf was gespart wird


----------



## FatDanger (12. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Old School FTW!
> 
> FutureCop LAPD
> 
> Future Cop: LAPD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ja, das geht steil!

Was soll ich mir denn bei dem igugu zeug vorstellen?


----------

